# Winnebago Co



## iljustinw (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone have any luck in Winnebago Co yet? Dandelion's, Lilac trees, and ground temps are there. I have not found anything yet but my ground in WI, where I normally hunt is too cold so searching new spots down here.


----------



## sponge (Apr 16, 2013)

Not yet.I got a few dandelions,lilacs haven't budded quite yet,ground temps are good.If you know a good micro climate spot you might get some tiny ones.This cold snap will slow them a little,but it won't be long now !!!!!!


----------



## iljustinw (Apr 14, 2013)

Sponge where you located? I am in Rockton. Same conditions but neighbors Lilac is going here.

I like the 10 day forecast!


----------

